# What happened to SantaBanta.com ?



## bubusam13 (May 19, 2022)

Hi, I am not intended to offend any community but just want to know what happened to this website. There are many childhood memories related to this website.  Especially I liked its wallpaper collection. Back in Windows XP days, I used to have many SantaBanta wallpapers. The website was operational last year. But today I can't find it. There is no latest news about this website on Google News as well. In WayBackMachine, the latest snapshot is on 14th March 2022.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2022)

Perhaps blocked by TRAI? IDK.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2022)

Damn, many old memories with santabanta.com with me too!
I use to read it's joke collections. Nostalgic days.
Seems like the site is sacked.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 14, 2022)

Good things don't last forever. Can we turn this thread into something where we will share websites with good old memories which do not exist anymore or still exist?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 14, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Good things don't last forever. Can we turn this thread into something where we will share websites with good old memories which do not exist anymore or still exist?



 +1.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 14, 2022)

SantaBanta jokes were already under radar because they were form of Sardarji Jokes. This caused it to change its name to shugli-jugli.

I think Now it is closed because new gen prefer stand-up comedy videos and Memes in form of pics over text jokes, and wallpapers are easily available. So less traffic and probably not enough revenue could be generated To keep site funding.

you can still look it at webarchive.


----------

